# INPA screens not in English!



## mwaku (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi,

So the home screen seems to be mostly in English aka understandable, when I select my year model, the options to chose from are in English, but it's when I get into a module, that everything is in German (eg. screen to check temp, reset adaptations etc).

I've done the same install previously on my old windows 7, and it was in English (the screen I'm referencing). Now I'm running XP on VMWare so I can run my version of NCSXpert (Btw works fine, everything in English, been enjoying coding).. but my install of INPA has german screens. The language was installed as English, and even in the CFGDATA inpa.ini, the language is set to English.

Anyone have any idea how to get this to English?

Please find attached screens of versions etc. ( I did this offline but same result when it's plugged in the car)

Non-English screen which I want in English









Home Screen


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

somewhere..in some .ini file (I do not remember right now) there is line pointing to the language file. You need just to change that setting...
Look for .ini file and have a look.


----------



## mwaku (Feb 13, 2014)

Found the solution, everytime I reinstalled I used updated sgdat files I got from v.46.7 daten files I downloaded, instead I just reinstalled and used the existing sgdat files that are default in my install and everything now is in English. The .ipo files are German from the updates source


----------



## TJ209 (Sep 27, 2019)

I have the same problem. Where do I find the v.46.7 files or current english language corrections for INPA?


----------



## TJ209 (Sep 27, 2019)

TJ209 said:


> I have the same problem. Where do I find the v.46.7 files or current english language corrections for INPA?


my INPA ini file says ENGLISCH,but the E60 engine test menus are still in German. Help!


----------



## directkg (Jul 11, 2017)

These files are taken from Inpa 5.0.2. Copy them to your 5.0.6 Installation:

Take these files and overwrite to C:/ EC APPS / INPA folder. Then you'll have English. There's more than that, but this makes it day from night. 

DAT files from 5.0.2 to copy into 5.0.6 to make english.zip


----------



## directkg (Jul 11, 2017)

**Mike's Easy BMW Tools Package**

Here is also a full install from scratch 5.0.6 English version. Takes a few minutes and works.


----------



## eXtratool BMW (Oct 22, 2021)

mwaku said:


> Hi,
> 
> So the home screen seems to be mostly in English aka understandable, when I select my year model, the options to chose from are in English, but it's when I get into a module, that everything is in German (eg. screen to check temp, reset adaptations etc).
> 
> ...


to have inpa in english you need ediabas ecu files in english and ipo files in inpa also in english.
in you case you use ediabas ecu files in german instead english version *.prg


----------

